# Heart Murmur in puppy. Concerned?



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Have you talked to the breeder? Did his parents have their hearts cleared? That would be my first suggestion, contact the breeder (if you can) and find out what they suggest. I'm not sure what/how the heart issues in goldens work but I know there are problems and they should have clearances done on dogs used for breeding.

I've dealt with heart problems in humans though. My son was born with a heart defect, had to have surgery as a baby and has a moderate murmur now - in general people have no idea till I say something or they notice his scar (or zipper as we call it). He has the green light to do anything he wants and he's very active, has had a few scares but overall is fine. 

I'm pretty sure if you didn't notice anything he likely should be fine, but it might be an idea to get it checked out anyhow in case there's meds or something they can use.

Lana


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There are several here with dogs with murmurs (Maggie's Mom for one) ..... hopefully they'll chime in soon.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Puppies can out grow them and if they do its usually by 16 weeks if under a 2. Anything over 3 they dont out grow. Cruiser has a grade 3/6 left basilar systolic murmur,has had it since he was 3 months old. The echocardiograph was done at 6 months old and the findings included mild subaortic stenosis(sas) and regurgitation at the aortic valve. His pressure gradients across the stenosis was less than 35mm which is very mild. His prognosis for a happy normal life is good. He will be 2 in March and weights 83 pounds, he is to go back for another echo at 2 years of age..I was told that after the age of 2 the chances of it getting worse is very slim at a grade 3 . He is on no meds and he lives a normal happy life with my other goldens.The specialist said there is no limits on what he can and cant do.
_____________


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Whenever I hear about puppies with a heart murmur, I think of Cruiser. By looking at him running, wrestling and playing you would never know he has a murmur. Talk to a cardiologist for your piece of mind but dont let it get you down to much and hopefully he will outgrow it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Cruiser chasing one of my other dogs.....and Cruiser wrestling with Abbie..... I wouldnt worry yet, your dog might out grown it still. If not its not a death sentence. Cruiser doesnt miss a beat and keeps up with the others.


----------



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, both parents have all their clearances including heart. Thanks for all of your replies. I am in hopes it will start to fade as he gets older. You would never know it as he is the energizer bunny!


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

Jilly66 said:


> My 11 week old new puppy just came back from the vet and she said he had a stage 2 heart murmur. Our 15 month old golden had a stage one and it went away on it's own. The vet started talking about EKG's etc if it doesn't go away. Should I be concerned about stage 2? Please share your experiences and knowledge if anyone has had their puppy diagnosed with a stage 2 murmur.
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like the exact same situation as me. We got from a breeder that had all health clearances, heart checks etc.

When we brought him to his first intial checkup, the vet said he had a mild grade 1 murmur. She told us the exact same thing, that he may outgrow it but if he doesn't by his 2nd set of shots than we can do an ultrasound or ekg. At his 2nd set shots the murmur was still there and seemed to sound a little clearer. At this point I wanted to go to a Board Certified Cardiologist who is an expert in this situation...As vets only do the tests and send them off to a cardiologist anyway.

So we got referred to one by our vet, and had a chest ultrasound done. At the end of it all. The Cardiologist told us that he has Mild Mitral Dysplasia, and that's what is causing the murmur. It will be with him for life, but will not get worse. The Cardiologist said that it shouldn't affect him, and if it ever does it only will when he's a Senior.

So my suggestion is don't worry, it's not the end of the world. And there's a good chance that it's nothing. I suggest waiting and if he doesn't grow out of it, then go the same route as me and see a board certified cardiologist. They will figure out EXACTLY what's wrong.

This sounds so similar to my pup who's 19 weeks now. Maybe we got our pups from the same breeder


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My Tinkerbell has severe SAS it was first diagnosed at 9 weeks and confirmed at 6 months, her murmur is rated a 4.5 - 5 out of 6. As I'm sure you were told the higher the number the worse it is, so it sounds pretty grim in fact we were told she wouldn't live to see her first birthday. *But Tinkerbell will be 3 in June.* And is thriving*.* Heart conditions do not have to be life threatening. 

Here is a link to a thread that gives Tinkerbell's story as well as several others.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...mur#post450425


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If she still has it at 16 weeks...I would suggest skipping the vet and going directly to a cardiologist to get an Echo. My thought being, that if it is not the more common SAS. You will get your answers more quickly.
Liberty has a grade 3. It first presented at 6 months....she had been clear in all of her puppy visits....Her murmur is from a structural defect not SAS. The cardiologist had to really work to find the defect. Liberty is not on any meds and lives an active life.


----------

